

Show HN: AngularJS vs Backbone.js - daninus14
http://www.pearstopears.com/#!/comparison/15

======
daninus14
Hey guys, I just built this app to compare javascript frameworks where people
can vote on different ideas. Let me know what you think and any ideas you
have!

I thought it would be good to have clarity on what many people think on how
the frameworks compare rather than just having blogposts with individual
opinions. This can aggregate what peoples' thoughts are and the arguments with
the most votes are shown at the top.

------
acconrad
Note: this was written in Angular

